# Our New Home



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, after about 6 months of researching nearly every motorhome under the sun we have just put a deposit down on a 2001 Swift Kontiki Fairway. We have looked at nearly every make available and decided that we wanted a Hobby or Hymer but when we saw this Swift we were so impressed with the apparent quality, that after spending a couple of hours in it we felt we had to have it. We will be picking it up in two weeks time and we are quite, well actually, *extremely* exited. We really hope that we have made the right decision, and that not all old Swifts are as bad as they are made out to be.

Anyway, thanks to those that have answered our questions either directly or indirectly and rest assured that there will be many more once we pick the beast up.
Hopefully we will get to meet up with some other members of this site in the not too distant future.

Regards Paul & Lisa


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Paul & Lisa

Exciting isn't it! Expect the time leading up to picking it up to go very very slowly!

Hopefully see you on a rally or meet some time soon.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well done and congratulations. I am wondering at the economic miracle that Swift have managed to turn things around from a Brownhills feeling to a Rolls Royce or Bentley feeling. Good luck to them and you and I have a feeling there will be a lot more people joining the little bird club.


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Congratulations you will love it , ive had my first motor home 6 months and i still have a big grin every time i go away in it . You will have lots of questions and i found there is always someone on this forum who can help . It has changed our lives for the better and im sure it will yours too .
Best wishes 
Del


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*New Swift home*

 Buon giorno and congratulations.
I'm sure that with the help of this forum and Swift's presence here, you'll have a wonderful experience.
Used to have a Bessacarr E645 and really loved it. Had to change because was RHD and not enough beds.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Congratulations Paul and Lisa. Isn't it funny how you know which one is right for you when you sit in it. After months of planning and being logical and sensible, the only real test is when you open the door and know it's the one.

Happy travelling.

Sue


----------

